# Inspiration thread - Post your sources of inspiration!



## Steve Smith

Thought I'd start this thread to try and make a cohesive list of inspiring websites full of great photos etc.  Not so much looking for sites with information or individual photographs, but things like galleries, flikr sets etc etc.  Also nature photography galleries and landscapes.

I'll start:

http://www.natureaquarist.com/ - plenty of ADA scapes to feast on (though pics are a little small).


----------



## samc

just found this too, most people have seen these but here it is (ADA)
http://adana.com.sg/ada_gallery_2007_layout_large.html#location1

and another one i found a while back also ada
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_portfolio


----------



## aquaticmaniac

And of course more by the great Amano   
http://gallery.aquanubis.com/slideshow. ... me=album14


----------



## Steve Smith

ADA Thialand have a few nice galleries, and some good nanos:

http://www.adana-th.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Themuleous

The AGA comp site is always good, useful for other styles not jsut 'nature'.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

Sam


----------



## a1Matt

UKAP baby!   
http://www.ukaps.org/forum

Oliver Knott gallery:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella


----------



## GreenNeedle

www.ukaps.org
because I don't think GF has a website?  

This is my other inspiration:
www.faao.blogspot.com

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Don't forget Cau-aqua guys! I'm being lazy and can't remember the URL


----------



## Nelson

some good pics here    http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=29  there you go thomas  
neil


----------



## Dave Spencer

For me it used to be good old Takashi Amano and others, but now I find myself hardly looking at other peoples scapes in any depth for inspiration. If I want to learn how rock strata lay, or where mosses grow, I go for a walk. 

Mother nature taught TA, and remains the inspiration for us all. I still look at other notable scapes to see how a particular aspect was executed, but the foundations are from what I am seeing around me. I even use the local wood and rocks from time to time.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth

ADA 
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/AD ... index.html

Radoslaw Baszak
http://www.aquatic-plants-studio.com/index.html

Aquatic Eden
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2009/04/rip ... aping.html

Saintly's website
http://www.plantedbox.com/

Andy's website
http://www.greenneedle.co.uk/

Aquascaping World
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/

Takashi Amano
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/index.html

I'll think of some more later!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks guys for some wonderful links - many are new to me!

In addition to the ones mentioned, I have found some lovely photographs in the Dennerle book "Systems for Facinating Aquariums".  The style is European but makes an interesting change.

Suzanne


----------



## JohnC

hi,

Amano's books (i have all three) people say they are dated, i just think their are beautiful.

Oliver Knott -
http://www.pbase.com/plantella

I really love this picture
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/buddha_tank

I will find my stone buddha when i'm in asian next year and i will stick loads of bamboo in my coner tank next year to make my copy of this, and i will be frowned at for adding ornaments to my planted tank. But i just love that tank.

John


----------



## passerby*

SteveUK said:
			
		

> ADA Thialand have a few nice galleries, and some good nanos:
> 
> http://www.adana-th.com/gallery.htm



does any body know where i can get info on them pukka little nanos..like what size tanks/plant list,.etc 
ive searched and searched gooogle but i still cant find info on them nano tanks..

heres a link to ones im on about.http://www.adana-th.com/limagegal/thumnail/adatrip1.htm

cheers , Alex


----------



## John Starkey

Hi All,this sites ok for some ideas,in aquascapes section it gives all specific tank specs and so on its a very informative site ,regards john.

http://www.bubblesaquarium.com


----------



## aaronnorth

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi All,this sites ok for some ideas,in aquascapes section it gives all specific tank specs and so on its a very informative site ,regards john.
> 
> http://www.bubblesaquarium.com



nice find John


----------



## Mark Evans

the first few images on this page make me drool and dribble uncontrollably....

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/jeffs_tour

i know it's not oli knott, but i do use oli knott for inspiration now.

and another amazing guy for scaping....just check out the galleries   jeff has become my favourite scaper so far.

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/


----------



## samc

just found this which was interesting this might not be the best place to put it though

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45174


----------



## laimyzaz

hi,found this page-
http://www.aquazoo.lt/galerija_arturo.html
last  pictures look realy good


----------



## NeilW

Completely unrelated to aquaria but in terms of visual inspiration, this guy takes stunning photographs in in a similar format to Takashi Amano (large format plate film camera) ;
http://www.williamcorey.com/japanese-garden-photography-portfolio/index.html

and also this book is awesome, it looks at the japanese aesthetic as a whole from gardens to sandals.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Japan-Style...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258131075&sr=8-1

Nice to sometimes look at stuff from a completely different specialist area for a fresh outlook and new eyes.  I'm guessing everything can be influence on aesthetics but these are my favourites at the moment.


----------



## NatureBoy

Don't know if you've ever had a chance to walk down Lathkilldale in Derbyshire? The river system goes underground and has a mineral water kind of purity to it. When it pops up it's crystal clear and as it winds it's way along a series of gentle weirs is a great place to watch trout swimming amongst big clumps of small leaved aquatic plants similar to Hemianthus, loads of ferns and mosses along the way. Lovely spot for the Summer, in the Winter it's probably a raging torrent of destruction!


----------



## FishBeast

Jacek Debski's moss tank is awesome to say the least


----------



## Dave Spencer

That is a fantastic scape! If only he would cover that sawn off end.

Dave.


----------



## markp35

that moss scape is just the dogs danglies


----------



## BigTom

A bit niche, and I've posted it befor, but the single biggest inspiration for my tank (and the spark that got me thinking about it), was this guy -

http://www.tuncalik.com/2009/09/biotope-in-my-study/


----------



## Sentral

Yes, it's been posted and not surprisingly, but http://www.aquajournal.net/ is very very good!


----------



## robjarvisphotography




----------



## mattb180

That moss tank is amazing!


----------



## oddn0ise

This is a good source of inspiration - Hannover planted tank show. Worth a look if you haven't seen it already.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rv51MAHkkY

I'm off to Aquatics Live to hopefully get a little inspiration from the UK, lets see...


----------



## ghostsword

That is very close, amazing. I actually thought that both were aquascapes.


----------



## JamieH

Holy blahblahblahblah!

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2010/11/ada ... ayout.html

:O


----------



## Eboeagles

after viewing Piotr's link here:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19749

I was very interested in the ZooExpo nano competition winner 2011 which you get a brief view of in the film, mainly as it looked like something I'd been thinking / dreaming of doing. After trawling the web I found some photos and looking at the scape in the photos imo it just gets better - obviously I haven't got the skill or the eye to do anything like he has but I'm going to give it a try at some point and for those looking for inspiration with a cube scape will be hard pressed to come up with something better!

https://picasaweb.google.com/1129458186 ... 8222308258

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... aM1jXbyW7g

For our Polish members - if anyone has any better photos I'd be interested in seeing them!


----------



## Steve Smith

Found an amazing tree yesterday!


----------



## JohnC

That is awesome Steve. Is it still living too?


----------



## Steve Smith

Yeah, I think it was...





Pretty gnarled up!


----------



## fandango

My great inspiration is youtube channel ADA VIEW ADA view - YouTube
I've subscribed and check it often. You can follow each tank's developement over a long time. They update each tank weekly!! They've done this for 30 weeks already!
My absolute favourite tank must be the one from this post, starting from 2:24h



regards,
fandango


----------



## George Farmer

+1 for ADA View - I'm also subscribed to the YouTube channel.


----------



## Tim Harrison

> +1 for ADA View



Dito...especially the + 2:24 tank...although the fish look a little too smug for my liking!


----------



## deepak267

i love the concept and the execution by Aqua dream.

Superb..

Deepak


----------



## The Native Aussie Tank

This gave me inspiration for rocks and gravel http://bigguapote.tripod.com/Sooty.JPG


From The Native Dude


----------



## roadmaster

I need only to scroll through the photo's in Face book gallery here, or planted tank gallery here, to be instantly struck stupid with the beauty of the creation's.
Hard at times not to suffer from inferiority complex, but still I gaze at the photo's with admiration /aspiration.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Came across this whilst strolling through the newly renovated gardens of Belvoir Castle. 
If only I could find miniature versions


----------



## LondonDragon

Tim Harrison said:


> If only I could find miniature versions


Just get a bigger tank!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Tim Harrison said:


> Came across this whilst strolling through the newly renovated gardens of Belvoir Castle.


<"A stumpery">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison

@LondonDragon, haha...if only

@dw1305, that it is. The gardens are looking good but being relatively young they have some growing to do. It reminds me of Heligan in the early days.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Iwagumi inspiration...





by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## PARAGUAY




----------

